# Spay/neuter cost?



## doggie0506 (Apr 19, 2010)

What's the average cost of a spay/neuter for a rabbit? (and could what are the benifits of a spay/neuter?)


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 19, 2010)

Spay/neuter costs vary widely based on location, vet's experience and size and age of the rabbit. For example, one of the vets I use, will spay a rabbit under 1 year for $95 plus the office visit (neuter is $75). That same vet charges over $200 if the doe is over 1 year. My other vet, charges close to $300 for a spay and simply will not spay a doe over then 1 year. (I have found that many vets won't do a spay on a doe that is over 1 year due to the amount of fat that builds up and the added risk due to extra time under anesthetic.) The best thing you can do is call around to vets with rabbit, not just exotic, experience. Be prepared with the rabbit's age and approximate weight.

As far as the benefits, there are many. Basically, unless you want to breed, there isn't a good reason not to spay or neuter your rabbit. Either way, you get rid of those nasty hormones. Some does are just grouchy after they reach sexual maturity. I once had a doe who was only happy when she was bred. Bucks, well, are boys and boys will be boys. Neutering will sometimes help if you have a buck (or doe) who sprays. If you want to bond bunnies, the easiest pair to bond are a spayed doe and a neutered buck. You lose the risk of uterine and testicular cancers...the list really goes on and on. Most of the benefits of spaying or neutering any animal apply to rabbits as well.


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 20, 2010)

We have only paid for one fixing operation, all the others came to us fixed. The one we did pay for was a neuter, done at the veterinary teaching hospital associated with our school here. It was total $250, including meds, pre-op exam, and pre-op blood work. They did an amazing job but honestly that's kinda what you expect if you pay $250! The Humane Society here charges $100 for a rabbit spay or neuter through their low-cost program, including meds. I would say $150 is about average for a neuter, and $200 is about average for a spay.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 20, 2010)

You might want to ask this in the Canada East forum, Doggie. Spay/neuter costs vary so widely from place to place. The rabbit-savvy vets out here charge around $100 for a neuter and $175 for a spay.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## dainerra (Apr 20, 2010)

no spay, but have had 2 neutered. It was $25 for one (he was having something else done at the same time) and the other was $45


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 20, 2010)

Rabbit spays at my vet are about Â£70, and neuters are about Â£55. Quite expensive, but worth it.

If you don't intend to breed, then I would strongly suggest neutering/spaying your bun. Not only does it lesson any territorial, cage aggression, litterbox or spraying issues, I believe it makes for a happier, healthier bun. Also, by spaying your Doe, you protect her from uterine cancer, which unbred does develop quite a high risk of after about the age of 2.


Jen


----------



## doggie0506 (Apr 20, 2010)

So it sounds like it could cost anywhere from 100-250 dollars to get Flurry spayed. I would like to have Flurry spayed since I want to get her a friend. Does anyone know if I cold get another female bunny for Flurry or would it not work? Or leave her unspayed and get a neuterd male? (I'm not concerned about price it's just out of curiosity weather or not it could work)


----------



## renaelock (Apr 20, 2010)

I called a vet in the area because I was considering a baby that needed to be fixed and they quoted me 300 dollars for a spay or neuter!


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 20, 2010)

If she's not spayed, her behavior around other bunnies will be difficult. Most unspayed female bunnies are quite territorial, to the point of even rejecting siblings or their mom, once they reach puberty. It's really hard to keep unspayed females together, especially if they're not siblings and from the same litter.


----------



## elrohwen (Apr 20, 2010)

It can vary a lot. My boy was $400 to be neutered; spays are more. But I live in a very expensive area and my vet's office is one of the best in the area.


----------



## doggie0506 (Apr 20, 2010)

Scratch that upto 400$


----------



## elrohwen (Apr 20, 2010)

And I would not recommend getting her a bunny friend and leaving her unspayed. Unspayed females are quite territorial and very very unlikely to bond with another rabbit. Even if they bond for a while, they can go through a falst pregnancy at any time and break the bond.


----------



## doggie0506 (Apr 22, 2010)

That's what ive heard, but I was just curious as to if anyone has ever seen bonded pairs of females?


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 22, 2010)

There is a low cost spay and nueter clinic here..
Its a total of $73 for a nueter (Including pain meds)
And $83 for a spay. I would reconmend calling around and typing in "Low cost spay and nueter" and calling them to ask if they do rabbits.


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 23, 2010)

Female pairs aren't bad. I've heard of unspayed females getting along if they are littermates and have always been together. That's pretty rare though, and most unspayed females won't tolerate another female. They're more territorial than the males. I also think that if a bun is spayed later in life, she may still retain some of the territorial behavior--our nethie Frida was spayed around age 3 and she's a bit much sometimes.

At the shelter we often send home young bunnies in pairs with littermates, and now we have a pair that's a girl and her mom. It's not impossible to get two girl bunnies to bond, but you have to find bunnies with the right temperament. Muffin probably could have been bonded with another girl, just like Benjamin could have been bonded with another boy. They're both really friendly and not territorial. Frida and Tony are a bit more aggressive.


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 23, 2010)

When I posted before, I didn't even think to mention the Humane Society's low cost program. The Humane Society here charges $40 for a spay and another rescue organization charges $60.

I have had a bonded pair of unspayed females. They got along fine. I did have some dominance humping, but, that's to be expected. I feel like I need to preface this by saying they were Flemish Giants. Flemish are just laid back in general and I've had really good luck bonding Flemish and other large breeds. I just lost 1/2 of a pair of un-neutered bucks!!! A Flemish and a French Lop. I had them together as babies and planned to separate them, but they just...bonded! I was amazed! So, it's one of those things, sometimes it will work, but most often, it won't.

Good Luck!


----------



## doggie0506 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks  
Flurry is really laid back and dosnt seem to be too territorial but it sounds like the best route would be to spay her if i want to get a second rabbit. Im not concerned about cost at all. Anyother suggestions/ideas/thoughts??


----------



## Ecresi (Apr 27, 2010)

The vets where I live charge about 400 for spaying a female, maybe a little less for a male. At the time I couldn't afford to spay my girls. But I do have a mother and daughter pair who are very bonded. A friend had told me that I should separate them, but I also hear that they can also stay bonded without being fixed if they're litter mates, or mother and little one.


----------



## Blacky (Mar 5, 2020)

dainerra said:


> no spay, but have had 2 neutered. It was $25 for one (he was having something else done at the same time) and the other was $45


Hi. Where did you neuter them?


----------



## Cashew (Apr 15, 2020)

Wow I was just quoted $750 to neuter my 4 mo the buck. I cancelled the appointment. Currently looking for a new vet to have this done. I'm not sure where or how to find another place. I was on here to maybe find suggestions.


----------



## TheBuns (Apr 15, 2020)

Mine cost 180 something all together It depends which vet you go to. I thought 180 is a good price for a spay to get a male neutered it’s a little less than where I am.


----------



## TheBuns (Apr 15, 2020)

Cashew said:


> Wow I was just quoted $750 to neuter my 4 mo the buck. I cancelled the appointment. Currently looking for a new vet to have this done. I'm not sure where or how to find another place. I was on here to maybe find suggestions.


@Cashew 
I called every vet where I lived and choose the cheapest one, but made sure my vet was experienced with rabbits. Hope you find a cheap one because 750 cheeze that’s pricey!


----------



## Cashew (Apr 15, 2020)

shad2000 said:


> @Cashew
> I called every vet where I lived and choose the cheapest one, but made sure my vet was experienced with rabbits. Hope you find a cheap one because 750 cheeze that’s pricey!


Yes it is I about choked thanks for the advice I will keep calling around.


----------



## Freedom (Apr 15, 2020)

Southeast Tennessee here. Cost was @$200 
For male.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 15, 2020)

Woah! That is a huge amount of money! I would call your local spay and neuter facility because they can do the procedure done for super cheap  Theo's surgery cost $50.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Apr 15, 2020)

Woah! $750 sounds like a lot, especially for neutering. My vet charges £100 for a male


----------



## Cashew (Apr 15, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> Woah! $750 sounds like a lot, especially for neutering. My vet charges £100 for a male


well I was no fool I knew I was being taken for a ride they tried to tell me it was for the special bunny anesthesia lol


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Apr 15, 2020)

Cashew said:


> well I was no fool I knew I was being taken for a ride they tried to tell me it was for the special bunny anesthesia lol


Good. That's crazy amount of money! That's like my yearly amount for vets and maybe not even that!


----------



## Blacky (Apr 16, 2020)

Does anyone recommend a place for neuter/spay around Kitchener-ON, Canada, that has a reasonable price. I will fix two cute buns so I need a good price.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 16, 2020)

Blacky said:


> Does anyone recommend a place for neuter/spay around Kitchener-ON, Canada, that has a reasonable price. I will fix two cute buns so I need a good price.


Is this one close: Spay Neuter Clinic ? I'm not sure if they take rabbits, but if you call they will be able to let you know for sure. They have a rabbit in their logo so maybe?


----------



## Blacky (Apr 16, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> Is this one close: Spay Neuter Clinic? I'm not sure if they take rabbits, but if you call they will be able to let you know for sure. They have a rabbit in their logo so maybe?


Hi Mariam+Theo. Thank you for your message. Unfortunately, they don't spay or neuter rabbits there.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 16, 2020)

Maybe this place: Spay/Neuter | Veterinarian in Kitchener, ON | Bruce Street Animal Hospital ?


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 16, 2020)

Or maybe this one: Rabbits & Ferrets | Veterinarians serving Kitchener, Waterloo and Cambridge | Kingsdale Animal Hospital


----------



## Blacky (Apr 16, 2020)

Blacky said:


> Hi Mariam+Theo. Thank you for your message. Unfortunately, they don't spay or neuter rabbits there.


I called many since begging of this year. I just found one now. At Campus State Animal Hospital in Guelph they do the male neuter for $CAD38+tax and the female neuter for$CAD400+tax. But they are not working during this COVID-19 crisis, so I will wait. I am still looking for beat coat for the female spay tho.


----------



## Blacky (Apr 16, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> Maybe this place: Spay/Neuter | Veterinarian in Kitchener, ON | Bruce Street Animal Hospital ?


This one don't do Rabbits.


----------



## Blacky (Apr 16, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> Or maybe this one: Rabbits & Ferrets | Veterinarians serving Kitchener, Waterloo and Cambridge | Kingsdale Animal Hospital


This one also don't do rabbits


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Apr 16, 2020)

A regular rabbit savvy vet will spay or neuter for a fair price. Ontario Rabbit Savvy Vets


----------



## helena (Apr 16, 2020)

Cashew said:


> Wow I was just quoted $750 to neuter my 4 mo the buck. I cancelled the appointment. Currently looking for a new vet to have this done. I'm not sure where or how to find another place. I was on here to maybe find suggestions.



The vets around me in the Quad Cities (IA and ILL) are really expensive (for my wallet  ), but $750?!?!? Wow. I thought $350 was expensive. I want to spay Bunster, but my parents won't let me unless its cheep (since I would have to pay). I am still doing research though. Maybe I will find a good vet to use once the Covid 19 cools down.


----------



## Cashew (Apr 16, 2020)

Update I did find one vet in my area that does treat bunnies. This time I was quoted $210 for neutering a buck.


----------



## Cashew (Jun 4, 2020)

Cashew said:


> Wow I was just quoted $750 to neuter my 4 mo the buck. I cancelled the appointment. Currently looking for a new vet to have this done. I'm not sure where or how to find another place. I was on here to maybe find suggestions.


----------



## Blacky (Jun 4, 2020)

Blacky said:


> I called many since begging of this year. I just found one now. At Campus State Animal Hospital in Guelph they do the male neuter for $CAD38+tax and the female neuter for$CAD400+tax. But they are not working during this COVID-19 crisis, so I will wait. I am still looking for beat coat for the female spay tho.


Note : * $CAD 238+ TAX NOT 38


----------



## kimbly808 (Jul 27, 2020)

Cashew said:


> Update I did find one vet in my area that does treat bunnies. This time I was quoted $210 for neutering a buck.


Can you tell me where? I'm also in Houston and the best price I've found is $450 for a buck!


----------



## Cashew (Jul 27, 2020)

kimbly808 said:


> Can you tell me where? I'm also in Houston and the best price I've found is $450 for a buck!



I'd be happy to.


----------

